# English girl rides western xD (pic overload)



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

This morning i went and rode a horse called Blue, it was my first time on her and it was great fun. If you recall I made a post about riding with some ropers a while back, this is at the same place. 
I got pictures this time.
Blue is the blue horse (of course)
And the Palomino is called Sassy and her rider is Amy.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice 

Try to release the reins quite a bit more.. in english you are "on the bit", western you are not.

In western, the horse carries itself.. you shouldn't be pulling on their mouths at all.

In western it's all about "long" and "low". You want their neck to be long, and really low.

To get them to lower their head, lower your hands down, tug gently with the left hand, then the right, then the left, then right.. sort of like a half-halt, but with one hand instead of 2.
Slowly, the horse's head will edge down 

Lean back, and sit deep 

Looks like you had fun!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

i know lol, im just getting used to her. she was trying me out a bit lolz. kept trying to go back to the gate xD


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

hehe x]

Of course! I was just giving you pointers for in the long run :d


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks 

im possibly going to be part of their games team this season on Blue, shes going to be Amy's pony next season.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

look pretty good to me u sit her well and she is a very pretty horse


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

hehe, also the stirrups on the saddle where much too long for my liking, we made like 2 new holes and they are still too long and i was finding it hard to keep my balance totally. lolz


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Haha, I know how that goes, mine are on the last hole and they are too long if I ride a narrow horse. Blue is beautiful and it looks like you had lots of fun.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I found out that Blue's siblings have been sold in the USA for around 100K apparently. Cool as eh? =D


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Awesome. You look pretty good for your first time ; ) That's a gorgeous roan, too. I'd also like to salute you for trying out the "other" way to ride...I don't think I could hop on an English horse and look that good. 

Did you find the saddle wiggled around a lot more and you had trouble balancing it? I've only ridden western, and this girl (English for 3 years) got up on my saddle on a horse I was looking at. I had no problem with the saddle girthed a little loose (tiny horse!) but she was all over the place and kept thinking the saddle was going all the way over (which was impossible, there was a breast collar >.>)


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thats prolly bause she has an english butt and not a western one. lol. just a guess. I have no idea what english is like.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

You look really good for your first time! I know my first time English I didn't look that good. But yes, just a little more release on the rein would be good. Also, when under Western, you do not have to ride with one hand unless you're showing.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually, you should only ride with one if the horse knows how to neck rein (Im assuming he does). If not, use two hands. =] But you looked really good. I rode in an English saddle, it was fun, but I ride bareback too, I have been bless with good balance, every horse trainer/rider I talk too always says I have good balance, xD


----------

